# warm materials that are Hedgehog safe



## ghartrid (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi. I was wondering about some kind of material that I could put in my hedgehogs house that he could use to keep himself warmer (a blanket).

thank you


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I like to take some fleece and cut it into small strips and stuff it in my hedgies houses.  
Some people make snugglesacks and stuff but not me cause I cannot sew a lick. :lol:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

The whole cage environment needs to be warm enough. Bedding alone is not adequate. If the cage is not warm, hedgie will get cold when up wheeling or eating. 

What do you use for cage heating? If you find hedgie is not warm enough, bump the temperature up a degree or two.


----------



## ghartrid (Mar 18, 2011)

I use 2, 40 watt heat emitters to heat his cage. I heard that people like to make things that there hedgehog can snuggle with.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

You can do as Larry said and cut fleece strips for him. Or you can sew a cuddle bag made out of fleece or flannel. Whatever you make, be sure there's no threads hedgie can get his toe nails caught on. 

If you're like me and can't sew at all, there's some stuff on the For Sale part of the forum.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Fleece is super easy to work with. You can cut it into little blankies, or make strips. Herc gets a blankie & strips because he's a big nester.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

My favorites are Fleece and Flannel also  Fleece is heavier and you can cut it into scraps or square blankets without sewing if you wanted. Flannel you have to sew but makes very nice blankets and snuggle bags also you just have to make sure no exposed seams.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

ghartrid said:


> I use 2, 40 watt heat emitters to heat his cage. I heard that people like to make things that there hedgehog can snuggle with.


Oh, that's good. I thought you meant you wanted just bedding to keep him warm.


----------



## nibletsmom (Dec 20, 2010)

I agree with everyone....fleece strips are great.

I cut my strips about 2 inches by 10-12 inches. I have 100's of them by now. lol.

Niblet sleeps in a tent, so when I change out/clean his cage, I put about 6-7 of them in his tent. I also put a pile of them in the back corner of his cage. He loves to burrow in that pile and usually ends up dragging most of the fleece strips into his tent to sleep with (even though he already has a ton of them in there...lol).

They work great. 

To wash them....(because they do get dingy), I bought one of those mesh bra bags from wal-mart and I just shake them out first and then throw them all in that bag and toss them in with Niblet's weekly laundry. It works great!


----------



## habs_chick (Jan 23, 2011)

nibletsmom said:


> Niblet sleeps in a tent,


Where did you buy that?! It looks so cute!!!


----------

